# 585 seatpost camp - why reverse?



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

I have noticed most of the pictures of Look 585 (including the pro bikes via cyclingnews.com) that most people have the seatpost clamp facing the front of the bike, i.e the reverse to the norm. Just got my 585 and before the lbs puts the parts on would like to know if it's specifically mentioned by Look to put the clamp this way.

https://www.pezcyclingnews.com/photos/tech/look/look585seatlug.jpg

Thanks


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*Don't know*

I wondered that too when I got mine. I don't think it really matters, as there's that little space on the fore and aft end of the seat tube. I left mine oriented to the front. Maybe someone else can shed some light?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I can't remember if the 585 has a slot in the back of the seat tube but if it does, the clamp is in the front so tightening doesn't pinch the carbon post. In theory, if the slot in the clamp and the slot in the seat tube are lined up, it can cause pinching. I've never had this problem but that is why the clamp is reversed... It is not unique to LOOK. Many people do it. Especially if they have a carbon seat post.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

On the 585, it really shouldn't matter since there is a slot in front and back of the ST.


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

Rensho has the right idea, its because its recommended that the cut on the clamp be on the opposite side of the cut in the frame, to allow even distribution of the clamp tension. But as he said, there are cuts on both front and rear, so it doesnt matter


Edit- Only some companies suggest this, not all (At least I think). For the most part it doesnt matter. I got some mountain bike stories to go with this thread, but wrong forum.


----------

